# one for the BOAT HATERS>>>> lol



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

just got home about 6 pm - we went yesterday in the boss's boat. capsized in 30 mph winds and blown way the hell back in the woods. NO vhf radio onboard- 90 miles from home and no numbers to call anyone- so i got threw to seatow & they with my GPS coords could tell where i was and called the campground where we lanched from and 3 wayed us in- they called the resuce squad and state police. i called. seatow said it would be 9 hours before they could come get us out. fire and rescue said "you will NOT be here after dark and 38 degrees and 25 mph winds" rescue boats cant get close enough so we abandone ship- walk out in 45 degree mud up to our asses in the police boat who wrapped us in blankets, and xferd us to the rescue zodiak, took us to the ambulance to be checked out at the boat ramp. finally released to go home. - TODAY....took my boat up there and also rented a jon boat/5hp motor........towed the jon boat up river to the boss's boat....still too shallow for my boat so i anchor mine out in the river. get in the jon boat and go a mile back on the swamp to get the monterey boat.....high tide now so it was way easyer than yetserday....even at high tide only had 8 inches of water under the boat....towed it outta there with the jon boat the the channel and tied to my boat- tied the jon boat to that boat and drove my boat, towing a 22ft brand new 2005 Monterey and it towing the jon boat- got the monty on the trailor, turned in the jon boat, loaded my boat- he took the boat to work and i came home.....will be back to work tomorro cleaning up the monterey........ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Damn*

Damn Jamie. That sux. Thank God you were able to get in contact with seatow. I was wondering what you were talking about the other day. Now I know.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And that's why boats suck. Stick to the beaches and piers, dude.

And no disrespect to your boss, but if he capsized in 30 mph winds inside the bay, he doesn't know what he's doing. I'd be scared to go back out with him again.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

if he's going out in 30 mph winds i'd not go with him again either. 

jerry


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i would have been safer 20 miles offshore in my boat riding 6ft seas-


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry to derail your thread, but RACN, I was just looking at the photo gallery you link in your signature and I came across this photo.

Did you take that picture? If so, that's some of the most stunning wildlife photography I've ever seen--the yellow eyes of the osprey against the yellow eyes of the bluefish. You should submit it to a magazine.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Your boss has no business operating a boat. It's apparent he hasn't the slightest clue about boat safety. I'll just let it go at that.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is an awesome photograph.. I agree submit this to somewhere .. its great.. And Flea thanks for digging that up!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Nice To See*

You Had A Good Ending That Coulda Been Ugly


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I'm Glad.....*

You're ok. Definitley had someone lookin out for ya.


----------

